# John Deere



## Zephyr (Nov 24, 2012)

I have this John Deere 10 speed bike. I was wondering if they have any value or are collectible.


----------



## morton (Nov 25, 2012)

*What do I know?*

I can't recall who made them, but the ones I've seen were low quality typical of "advertising bikes."   One was white and the other was green.
They were 10 speeds and were a hot item for a while, but a collector I know says that prices have dropped considerably. I imagine to a JD collector they would have some value if in nice condion. No expert here, just my observations.


----------



## hotrod62 (Nov 25, 2012)

I agree with Morton i guess if you had a barn full of JD maybe a bike would be nice  hanging on the wall i see these pop up all the time .


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 25, 2012)

At local auctions I've seen themgo for $80 to $100. And yes they are very low end, they are more of a novelty. I think I have 3 of them myself.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 25, 2012)

The ladies 10 speed Mixte John Deere is a Fuji. The same exact bike Schwinn sold. The mans 10 speed is also a Fuji, but a very low model. Look at them side by side. The ladies bike is twice what the mans bike is. I consider them worthless. The fact that some sell for $100 is only a testament that some people just think it must be valuable. However, there have been 3 runs of John Deere bikes over the ages. Someday this 10 speed bike may draw some cash, but they made 34 zillion of them. There are balloon tired John Deere bikes. Those are big dollars.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 25, 2012)

I see the odd SA 3 speed and 5 speed John Deere up my way, made by Raleigh I think. A fellow at a yardsale last summer was asking 300 for his,  I was there with my rusty old Huffman, he asked if we could trade straight up, the John Deere for the Huffman, I told him not in a million years. At the end of the day the John Deere 3 speed with the big price tag was still sitting there.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for all your inputs. It's really helpful. Here's some pictures of the bike I have. The one in the snow is how I found it and the one on the stand is after 4 hours of cleaning and fixing. Still not done. A lady wants me to fix it for her husband that is a JD maniac. She want's it rideable. I was going to send it to the metal.  :S


----------



## Crazy uncle Rick (May 13, 2018)

cyclebuster said:


> The ladies 10 speed Mixte John Deere is a Fuji. The same exact bike Schwinn sold. The mans 10 speed is also a Fuji, but a very low model. Look at them side by side. The ladies bike is twice what the mans bike is. I consider them worthless. The fact that some sell for $100 is only a testament that some people just think it must be valuable. However, there have been 3 runs of John Deere bikes over the ages. Someday this 10 speed bike may draw some cash, but they made 34 zillion of them. There are balloon tired John Deere bikes. Those are big dollars.



How about 1970s blue John Deere's with a 700 production run because come on who wants a blue John Deere I got two of them complete though


----------



## MarkKBike (May 14, 2018)

I almost picked one up last winter. I think they were asking 25$ for it. The bike needed more work then I wanted to put into it (it was not in good condition). 

A week later I saw it listed on craigslist for $150, and regretted passing it up. Over the next few moths the asking price dropped all the way down to $50 and that was the last I saw it listed for. Two of them are currently for sale in my area. They are listed at $129, and the other at $50.

When I looked it over, I thought it was pretty neat, but I did not need any of the parts. I remember it seemed heavy. If it had good tires I would have bought it to ride but did not want to pick up a bike that I'd have to put more money into.

There is also a newer kids version.


----------



## rrtbike (May 14, 2018)

Nirve made a newer John Deere cruiser bike that was pretty cool.


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2018)

rrtbike said:


> Nirve made a newer John Deere cruiser bike that was pretty cool.
> View attachment 807454



I have one of these that I switch out the fenders for black ones.  My wife won't ride the classic because see loves her Deere


----------

